# Worst Fears



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What is your worst fear? The most unimaginably frightening thing that makes you scream out of your mind? Your worst nightmare? I know Mozart was terrified of the sound of the trumpet. Apparently, whenever he heard it he would fall to the floor and scream as if he was being attacked by some ... thing ... perhaps ...

Anyway, here are my worst fears, things that I could never face up to in my life.

1. Railway crossings
2. Lighting a gas stove
3. Eating baby octopus
4. Public swimming pools

Now, what are yours?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Tsunamis - even before 2004 and 2011. I have nightmares about giant waves.


----------



## Meaghan

mamascarlatti said:


> Tsunamis - even before 2004 and 2011. I have nightmares about giant waves.


How very interesting! I also have recurring tsunami nightmares and so do at least two other TC members I know of. I wonder what it is about tsunamis.

Nothing freaks me out quite so much as the idea of _tall water._ But very tall things in general tend to unnerve me as well. Standing at the base of a tall building and looking up makes me lose my balance.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^:devil:


----------



## mamascarlatti

RIGHT!

Tremble, CoAV:devil:!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Whoops. I accidentally put this in the wrong forum. Can some moderator please move this into the Community Forum for me?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Meaghan said:


> How very interesting! I also have recurring tsunami nightmares and so do at least two other TC members I know of. *I wonder what it is about tsunamis*.
> 
> Nothing freaks me out quite so much as the idea of _tall water._ .


The problem is tall water moving very fast towards you.


----------



## Art Rock

Losing my wife. A recurring nightmare.


----------



## Meaghan

mamascarlatti said:


> The problem is tall water moving very fast towards you.


That _would_ be a problem. But I wonder why several of us dream about it. Regularly, at least in my case.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mamascarlatti said:


> The problem is tall water moving very fast towards you.


Like this perhaps?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mamascarlatti said:


> RIGHT!
> 
> Tremble, CoAV:devil:!


OK now that's just mean.


----------



## An Die Freude

Swimming in the sea with fish. I overcome it every holiday I go on (albeit after a good few tries), but every time I go in the sea I get creeped out by standing on seaweed and things like that, thinking they're fish. :/


----------



## Polednice

1. Nuclear holocaust.
2. Being in a car crash.
3. Being mugged on the street.

I seem to become increasingly paranoid every day...


----------



## clavichorder

One thing I'd like to say is that I've been through various fear phases. When I was 13 or so, I was afraid of ghosts and dead people and death, and people close to me dying. When I was 14 and 15 I was afraid of having incurable learning problems and lead poisoning. When I was 17, I had a lot of general anxiety over life and the meaning of it.

These days, the thing I worry about the most is sanity and mental health in myself and others. I'm afraid of my dark side, and the ugly side of human nature, the twisted, unhealthy, the cold and the unfeeling, this is the general aspect that gets me nervous. More specifically, I sometimes fear a circumstance that would lead me to commit a crime, most specifically murder or a sexual act. I wonder why I have this fear as I've never done anything deliberately so bad, nor have I a conscious desire to, I'm actually an empathetic enough person who cries from time to time. Does anyone know anything about this? 

I compensate for the more general fear a little as well, by being honest and open about myself and talking to people a lot(sometime too much). I like people to know me and I like to entrust myself to others, it makes me feel safe from myself in a way. The more specific version of it comes when I am very stressed and anxious. 

And I am one of the people Meaghan mentioned who has Tsunami dreams as well. I fear things larger than myself that could disturb the flow of my life greatly.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> These days, the thing I worry about the most is sanity and mental health in myself and others. I'm afraid of my dark side, and the ugly side of human nature, the twisted, unhealthy, the cold and the unfeeling, this is the general aspect that gets me nervous. More specifically, I sometimes fear a circumstance that would lead me to commit a crime, most specifically murder or a sexual act. I wonder why I have this fear as I've never done anything deliberately so bad, nor have I a conscious desire to, I'm actually an empathetic enough person who cries from time to time. Does anyone know anything about this?


It's interesting that you think this, because I am very often unnerved by the simple powers I and others have. Sometimes, for example, I find myself thinking about how I or a family member could one day get a knife from the kitchen and murder all the others while they slept. Everything seems so fragile, and we have such destructive capabilities. Don't get me wrong, I never, ever fantasise about these things; I don't want to do them and am upset and disturbed when they cross my mind, but I have these ruminations fairly frequently.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

@clavichorder I feel like giving you a hug. I am most sympathetic.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

@ Polednice Have you read "How To Kill Your Husband (and other handy household hints)" by Kathy Lette?


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


> It's interesting that you think this, because I am very often unnerved by the simple powers I and others have. Sometimes, for example, I find myself thinking about how I or a family member could one day get a knife from the kitchen and murder all the others while they slept. Everything seems so fragile, and we have such destructive capabilities. Don't get me wrong, I never, ever fantasise about these things; I don't want to do them and am upset and disturbed when they cross my mind, but I have these ruminations fairly frequently.


A year ago, it got to the point where these things were crossing my mind so frequently, that I took a more cavalier approach to them on vague suggestions of psychologists(damn them for their vaguery). I told myself, I'm a messed up and horrible person, almost as a joke and imagined myself doing the worst of all possible things deliberately. It was like the old smoke a carton of cigarettes treatment, I overdosed on violent and unpleasant thoughts, because I was so sick of being afraid and being an insomniac.

My friend and piano teacher also discovered this method for coping with his obsessive thoughts, he wrote a book about it called "The Primal Shrug" which is in a way, a parody of a self help book. Apparently what I described above is also spoken of by psychologists as a way for treating obsessive anxieties. Its very scary, but it has worked for me quite a bit, I'd say. In his book, he also talks about the importance of humor, of realizing that things can be ridiculous and absurd. Your sense of humor Polednice, reminds me very much of his, and I'm not surprised that you are understanding of my fear.

And a word you used in your post, *ruminations* is a key word. I learned from a therapist that what you first experience when a "bad thought" crosses your mind is called a "spike" or spike thought. You experience anxiety momentarily. From then, it can go a few ways, you can "ruminate"(which will give the cycle of spiking a strength over your mind that it should not have, so you must find a way to stop ruminating, which basically means thinking you are a bad person for having that thought, because thoughts will happen more if you think that) or if you can you can choose not to do that, and there are a number of ways to learn to divert yourself from doing that. My method of choice was to make a bigger spike than the initial spike, to spike right back at it. Gradually if you learn not to ruminate, the cycle of "spiking" gets weaker and the spikes themselves are easier to ignore.

An example might be, "my cat is on the floor and my foot might step and crush his head against my will in a fit of anger." Then I spike worse at will and think, "I'll pick him up and throw him in the oven and eat him." Or perhaps a humorous and unexpected version, "as I motion to step on him, he gets up and breakdances and tells me in a very human voice not to **** with him and we get into a fight and later have a beer." Naturally, I only recommend doing this if you absolutely cannot ignore it.

I'm very pleased that these days, I don't have to think about these things for the most part. I feel like such a resilient bugger for making my way through this One of the many challenges of life.


----------



## clavichorder

mamascarlatti said:


> RIGHT!
> 
> Tremble, CoAV:devil:!


That really looks quite yummy.


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> @clavichorder I feel like giving you a hug. I am most sympathetic.


I am glad it is not a unique problem, but am sorry that so many have to suffer with it...

Somebody on this website said that 8 hugs a day is very healthy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> That really looks quite yummy.


AAAH! Don't say that!


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 1. Railway crossings
> 2. Lighting a gas stove
> 3. Eating baby octopus
> 4. Public swimming pools
> 
> Now, what are yours?


You are quirky. This forum has reached a new height of quirky young people, I will have to try harder if I want to stay competitive.


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> AAAH! Don't say that!


They are about as intelligent and have as much personality as cats when they reach adulthood I believe. I sometimes wonder about whether we should be eating octopi myself...But I like the taste, I have to admit. As a weird food lover, I take a certain interest in them, but as an admirer of the intelligence of the octopi, I feel very hippocritical if I think about it...


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> One thing I'd like to say is that I've been through various fear phases. When I was 13 or so, I was afraid of ghosts and dead people and death, and people close to me dying. When I was 14 and 15 I was afraid of having incurable learning problems and lead poisoning. When I was 17, I had a lot of general anxiety over life and the meaning of it.
> 
> These days, the thing I worry about the most is sanity and mental health in myself and others. I'm afraid of my dark side, and the ugly side of human nature, the twisted, unhealthy, the cold and the unfeeling, this is the general aspect that gets me nervous. *More specifically, I sometimes fear a circumstance that would lead me to commit a crime, most specifically murder or a sexual act. I wonder why I have this fear as I've never done anything deliberately so bad, nor have I a conscious desire to*, I'm actually an empathetic enough person who cries from time to time. Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> I compensate for the more general fear a little as well, by being honest and open about myself and talking to people a lot(sometime too much). I like people to know me and I like to entrust myself to others, it makes me feel safe from myself in a way. The more specific version of it comes when I am very stressed and anxious.
> 
> And I am one of the people Meaghan mentioned who has Tsunami dreams as well. I fear things larger than myself that could disturb the flow of my life greatly.


very similiar to my history. acording to my psychiatrist, this is part of an obsessive disorder, I try to control every aspect of my life, so that kind of thoughts are like a kind of "internal" fear for an obsessive of this kind, since they represent the "ultimate" uncontrol. it's part of the obsessive disorder to always rely on the most feared thing, and of course, this cause anxiety. man, reading through this forum it seems that we are a very homogeneous group, especially in the 20-25 years fringe: relatively inteligent people, with tendence to depresion, with obsessive disorders, antisocial, few "real" friends, people who love life but at the same time feel it very anguishing.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> A year ago, it got to the point where these things were crossing my mind so frequently, that I took a more cavalier approach to them on vague suggestions of psychologists(damn them for their vaguery). I told myself, I'm a messed up and horrible person, almost as a joke and imagined myself doing the worst of all possible things deliberately. It was like the old smoke a carton of cigarettes treatment, I overdosed on violent and unpleasant thoughts, because I was so sick of being afraid and being an insomniac.


I haven't tried the "spike back", but I might give it a go. Similarly, but with ruminations of a different kind, I more often find myself remembering past experiences with people where I felt I embarrassed myself or whatever, and the embarrassment is felt full force even all this time afterwards (years in some cases, meaning that the people involved will have forgotten about it in all likelihood), and I cope by either imagining myself harming myself (I never do so physically, but I find that focusing on the image of it helps..), or, better still, imagining those people dying in an explosion. It's not graphic or violent, it's just a dramatic way of getting them the **** out of my head.


----------



## clavichorder

@ Polednice, I suggest you read up a bit on "spike" thoughts before you proceed to new solutions. I don't want you to be made too uncomfortable by incomplete solutions. I sincerely apologize if I've opened something new up for you that is unpleasant, but I know you are a tough guy, and smart enough to realize if something isn't going to work. Either way, it might be curious for you to read this article. Its called "Thinking the Unthinkable." Good title eh? It explains it better and has a good visual.

Also, this article seems related: http://www.ocdonline.com/Rethinkingtheunthinkable.php
Edit, sorry Polednice, my link was wrong, I fixed it.


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


> I haven't tried the "spike back", but I might give it a go. Similarly, but with ruminations of a different kind, I more often find myself remembering past experiences with people where I felt I embarrassed myself or whatever, and the embarrassment is felt full force even all this time afterwards (years in some cases, meaning that the people involved will have forgotten about it in all likelihood), and I cope by either imagining myself harming myself (I never do so physically, but I find that focusing on the image of it helps..), or, better still, imagining those people dying in an explosion. It's not graphic or violent, it's just a dramatic way of getting them the **** out of my head.


I can relate. Memories can crop up that make me cringe when I'm in a ruminative state, embarrassing things that I did or said or felt happened to me. Sometimes I utilize suicide ideation because it gives me a sense of safety, like everything is all over, and sometimes thinking of the sadness that it would cause makes me feel sad too. I find that sadness can be a healing emotion in the right doses, I think of it as a good thing to help people in the face of bad things. Whenever I can feel deeply sad enough about my life, not depressed or anxious, but sad, I feel relieved and compassionate about myself. Crying is great for those stressful times, the ultimate of healing sorrow.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm most afraid of spiders, I've had some bad experiences with them in the past, UGH! But it's not a phobia, because I'm not paralyzed when I see them. I'm still quite fascinated with them.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I'm fascinated and terrified by tornadoes, having been overtaken by a twister when I was a kid in Saskatchewan, while I was frantically trying to remember what I knew about tornado paths, and how to just get _away_ from the bloody thing.

Here's the best tornado video that I'm aware of:


----------



## Ravellian

I don't have any "worst" fears per se, I'm just always anxious. Worried that I'm going to screw something up at work, worried that something will go wrong with my car while I'm driving, worried about money, worried about things I said, worried about missing details, etc. 

Even if it's a really small thing, it might get stuck in my head and I won't be able to sleep or do anything else until I take care of it somehow.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

At the moment I'm scared if what mark I got for my viola assessment at school last year. I'm happy that is hasn't arrived yet. Must have gotten lost in the mail.


----------



## Lenfer

1. Being trapped in an elevator with *André Rieu* and *Susan Boyle*. 

2. *McDonalds food* I've never had *McDonalds* but it looks awful and I don't know how people can feed this to their children. :scold:

3. Spiders...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Being trapped in an elevator with *André Rieu* and *Susan Boyle*.
> 
> *McDonalds food* I've never had *McDonalds* but it looks awful and I don't know how people can feed this to their children. :scold:
> 
> Spiders...


I agree with you on the McDonald's. But what is "Susan Boyle?"


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I agree with you on the McDonald's. But what is "Susan Boyle?"


I don't know who she is but I saw her on her album cover. I think she may be some sort of orge, she looks scary...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Lenfer said:


> 3. Spiders...


I used to be scared of spiders but I've nearly got over it. Now I just trap them under a mug, slide some paper under and release them in the garden. I can even pick up the leggy daddy-long-legs type by hand.

None of this was much help on a recent holiday in Rarotonga, where this little lovely decided my bedroom was her bedroom. She was the size of a saucer, including legs, and after my husband chucked her out of the window twice and she came back (lurking on my bed the second time) I had to trap her in a hat and take her for a 200m walk to make sure she didn't come back. Ugh.


----------



## Polednice

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I agree with you on the McDonald's. But what is "Susan Boyle?"


You must not speak her name! She is an evil far worse than Paul Potts!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> I don't know who she is but I saw her on her album cover. I think she may be some sort of orge, she looks scary...


Looked it up on google images. Ogre definitely.










But how is this meant to be the same person??????? Photoshop, plastic surgery or both? Still looks like an ogre anyway.


----------



## pluhagr

Tornadoes and Heart Attacks


----------



## Chrythes

I always had the fear of paralysis and especially Alzheimer, as it seems to be one of the ways to lose your life but maintain your existence (?). 
I'm afraid of intellectual cripple, and becoming mad. I sometimes fell like I'm going insane, with all those surreal vivid dreams that each feels like an exhausting trip. Haven't had a good sleep for over half a year, I sometimes feel like I shift between consciousness and unconsciousness.
No one mentioned the fear of hearing loss. I guess Hilltroll mentions that to us everyday so it became so fundamental.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^Sometimes I look forward to the time I go insane.

If I'm not insane already.


----------



## Lisztian

Failure. 

Bloody character limit.


----------



## Polednice

The photo-shopping with regards to Susan Boyle is quite telling given the whole orgasmic hysteria over her initial success was in the audience's disbelief that someone ugly by their general standards could have anything to offer to them. Nevertheless, when being packaged, she was forced to fit the same mould as all the other females turned into devourable plastics.

That's a little off topic though... but I am scared of bad photoshop jobs!


----------



## Lenfer

mamascarlatti said:


> I used to be scared of spiders but I've nearly got over it. Now I just trap them under a mug, slide some paper under and release them in the garden. I can even pick up the leggy daddy-long-legs type by hand.
> 
> None of this was much help on a recent holiday in Rarotonga, where this little lovely decided my bedroom was her bedroom. She was the size of a saucer, including legs, and after my husband chucked her out of the window twice and she came back (lurking on my bed the second time) I had to trap her in a hat and take her for a 200m walk to make sure she didn't come back. Ugh.


My boyfriend handles them with ease but if he's not at home which isn't very often I use this...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Meaghan

Polednice said:


> That's a little off topic though... but I am scared of bad photoshop jobs!


That is terrifying! 

I didn't notice the elbow spike at first and thought she was just illustrating your concept of "devourable plastics." And then I noticed it and I imagine my face looked something like the "eek" emoticon.


----------



## eorrific

An Die Freude said:


> Swimming in the sea with fish. I overcome it every holiday I go on (albeit after a good few tries), but every time I go in the sea I get creeped out by standing on seaweed and things like that, thinking they're fish. :/


Glad to know I'm not the only one! They are the aquatic equivalent of snakes, which I also loath. Those little diabolical ******** with their scales and evil stare!


----------



## Vaneyes

Only fear itself.


----------



## Lunasong

Re Susan Boyle, I'm not sure it's all Photoshop, but I'm sure she's had a major makeover. Eyebrows thinned, makeup that tones her ruddiness, hair tinting, an outfit that covers her arms and a pose that covers her chins. She still has the same chunky hands and actually, I think her nose is cute


----------



## Couchie

- Cantilever concrete balconies
- Walking past drunk people on the sidewalk at night
- Exceptionally large panes of glass
- Looking into a mirror in a dark room
- Sid James' wrath


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

As of this afternoon I am terrified on the effect JS Bach's music has on me. A few months ago I discovered that whenever I listen to Bach, I fall asleep almost right away. Now, today I was cycling home from the city, thinking about Bach's skill of improvising fugues. After a while, I was imagining Brandenburg concerto no. 6 was playing in my head. Luckily I was on an off road bike/pedestrian path and someone was there to help me up after I woke up from the accident. As a result, I walked the final 5 kilometres home and I think I dislocated something in my arm. There Bach! I hope your happy! :scold:


----------



## starthrower

I fear I'm beginning to like cheap beer! I also fear that I won't be able to retire and enjoy life before I'm too old to do anything but sit home and drink cheap beer.


----------



## Sid James

Couchie said:


> ...- Sid James' wrath


I'm really quite harmless. Like a toothless tiger!...


----------



## Crudblud

These are all going to sound rather pathetic, they're in no order and only really prove what an unreasonable person I am.

1. Dying alone
2. Friends not needing me
3. Ineptitude
4. Obsolescence


----------



## Sid James

To complete Vaneyes allusion above. President F.D. Roosevelt said this on his inauguration, I think it was during the Great Depression -

"The only thing we have to fear is fear itself."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> These are all going to sound rather pathetic, they're in no order and only really prove what an unreasonable person I am.
> 
> 1. Dying alone
> 2. Friends not needing me
> 3. Ineptitude
> 4. *Obsolescence*


As in _you_ becoming obsolete?


----------



## Couchie

Sid James said:


> "The only thing we have to fear is fear itself."


Utter tripe. Anyone who thinks this isn't aware of the risks associated with large panes of glass.


----------



## Sid James

For me, it's probably deadly animals. We have a lot of them down here. The most on this earth. Eg. snakes, sharks, crocodiles, blue ringed octopus. Spiders don't irk me that much, but I haven't been in contact with the deadly ones here.

I think natural fear is good though. Eg. after a friend had a near-serious run in with a car while jaywalking, I hardly jaywalk any more, esp. in risky/busy streets. Hearing of other people's scrapes, perhaps having a few myself, is good to self preservation...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sid James said:


> For me, it's probably deadly animals. We have a lot of them down here. The most on this earth. Eg. snakes, sharks, crocodiles, blue ringed octopus. Spiders don't irk me that much, but I haven't been in contact with the deadly ones here.
> 
> I think natural fear is good though. Eg. after a friend had a near-serious run in with a car while jaywalking, I hardly jaywalk any more, esp. in risky/busy streets. Hearing of other people's scrapes, perhaps having a few myself, is good to self preservation...


Humans are deadly too. So are Daleks.


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Humans are deadly too...


Yes, we are the most deadly species. Sharks don't kill for pleasure but some humans do. Ok I won't get too dark & depressing now.



> So are Daleks.


EXTERMINATE! EXTERMINATE!...


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> As in _you_ becoming obsolete?


I think that's what I meant. Sometimes I say things I can't articulate adequately and they become difficult even for me to interpret.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ever since the Doctor Who episode "Blink" I have been afraid of _anything_ in the form of a lamenting angel.


----------



## Sid James

^^Come to think of it, you've opened an old memory. I was indeed afraid of the leader of the Daleks, Davros, and also there was a cyclops like (one eyed) character on Dr. Who, with a green head, I was pretty scared of that...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


*Very, very scary.*


----------



## Crudblud

In that picture she actually looks like a blancmange sprouted a head and arms.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Fears? I don't really have any big ones. I used to fear I would never get over my mysterious illness but recently we found out that it's caused by food allergies.


----------



## Lenfer

Vaneyes said:


> Only fear itself.


If you look at the fourth dog from the front. Is it me or is he thinking "*LUNCH*!"?


----------



## aleazk

my worst fear is transform myself into an ordinary person


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Recently I have become terrified of walnuts. I became scared of them ever since I ate about three quarters of my body weight of walnuts, and I didn't feel to good after that. Every time I see walnuts or even thnk about walnuts I start trembling (and feel a bit sick as well).


----------



## sospiro

Sid James said:


> For me, it's probably deadly animals. We have a lot of them down here. The most on this earth. Eg. snakes, sharks, crocodiles, blue ringed octopus.


And box jellyfish

Bungee jumping is something I could never ever do but that doesn't really count as an irrational fear, it's just common sense


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm glad I don't have any irrational fears.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> As of this afternoon I am terrified on the effect JS Bach's music has on me. A few months ago I discovered that whenever I listen to Bach, I fall asleep almost right away. Now, today I was cycling home from the city, thinking about Bach's skill of improvising fugues. After a while, I was imagining Brandenburg concerto no. 6 was playing in my head. Luckily I was on an off road bike/pedestrian path and someone was there to help me up after I woke up from the accident. As a result, I walked the final 5 kilometres home and I think I dislocated something in my arm. There Bach! I hope your happy! :scold:


Update: I've gotten over my fear of Bach. All good now.


----------



## Tero

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Anyway, here are my worst fears, things that I could never face up to in my life.
> 
> 1. Railway crossings
> 2. Lighting a gas stove
> 3. Eating baby octopus
> 4. Public swimming pools
> 
> Now, what are yours?


Driving. I drive 15 000 miles a year.


----------



## Praeludium

Death, and being alone forever. Most common fears in the world.


And women, too


----------



## Tero

Praeludium said:


> Death, and being alone forever. Most common fears in the world.
> 
> And women, too


Well, if you had a choice:death or women?


----------



## samurai

Praeludium said:


> Death, and being alone forever. Most common fears in the world.
> 
> And women, too


Why such fear of women in the first place? After all, they represent the *polar opposites of death*, as they are the source of life to begin with. The trick is, just don't get married, and you should be just fine!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

SPIDERS!!!!!!!! Aagrh, I Hate spiders.


----------



## samurai

Tero said:


> Well, if you had a choice:death or women?


Talk about a Hobson's Choice!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> SPIDERS!!!!!!!! Aagrh, I Hate spiders.


Very irrational fear I must say.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Very irrational fear I must say.


ut:

I also hate bulls.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I guess... To be ripped, defrauded... I am a very very honest guy. I ask the same from others.

Martin, sometimes too honest


----------



## myaskovsky2002

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> *Very, very scary.*


You really deserve a big LOL or a Rolling on the floor laughing my a...s off

Martin


----------



## jani

When i noticed the first time that the ringing sound on my ears won't go away! After two weeks on constant ringing i went to see a doc and he said that i have tinnitus. They did some tests( including a hearing test, Thank god that my tinnitus haven't affected to my hearing) I never found out why it started. When i noticed that it didin't go away ( before i went for docs appointment). I thought that i was going deaf, so i was scared!


----------



## kv466

Well, I always have a pack of strings in the off chance I'll pop one (keeping fingers x'd!) during a set but I never have an extra head for any of my drums...a tom break is like nothing,...snare; maybe you can work something out but kick drum,...done. I think I'm gonna get me an extra set soon,...they have been on there a little while. I just thought of this because I was forced to change my snare head due to something that broke inside it and I figured while it was off and kinda used...yikes!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

MaestroViolinist said:


> SPIDERS!!!!!!!! Aagrh, I Hate spiders.


But fear and hatred aren't the same things, for all that the latter are often generated by the former.

And most of the posts on this thread aren't about fear (the tinnitus one was, clearly) - they're about anxiety.

Anxiety is a belief that one _might _be fearful in the future if certain conditions, which don't apply now, were to apply. It's a serious point because beliefs are mental constructs and can be worked on (whereas real fear is an instinct). To the extent that we don't work on these negative beliefs is the extent that, at one level, the beliefs suit us just fine.


----------



## jani

Jeremy Marchant said:


> But fear and hatred aren't the same things, for all that the latter are often generated by the former.
> 
> And most of the posts on this thread aren't about fear (the tinnitus one was, clearly) - they're about anxiety.
> 
> Anxiety is a belief that one _might _be fearful in the future if certain conditions, which don't apply now, were to apply. It's a serious point because beliefs are mental constructs and can be worked on (whereas real fear is an instinct). To the extent that we don't work on these negative beliefs is the extent that, at one level, the beliefs suit us just fine.


Yeah, thank god that it haven't gotten worse. I have learned to live with so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I guess... Rater mon omelette!

M.p.


----------



## Philip

I wouldn't call it a "fear" per se, but i am very 'concious' of potential energy, eg. heights, large bodies of water, ammunition, and so on. I am more weary of potential energy than energy itself, because you never know when its potential could be unleashed (eg. being crushed by a collapsing building).


----------



## myaskovsky2002

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I guess... Rater mon omelette!
> 
> M.p.


Translation: my big fear is to fail my omelette,!

Martin


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

I am afraid of fire...

Real esctate is so expensieve that after that you can only _commit suicide._

So I am really afraid of fire.


----------



## NightHawk

total ditto on your List of Four.



Crudblud said:


> These are all going to sound rather pathetic, they're in no order and only really prove what an unreasonable person I am.
> 
> 1. Dying alone
> 2. Friends not needing me
> 3. Ineptitude
> 4. Obsolescence


----------



## Ravndal

Spiders.

And i got 10/10 worries at all times. Something i fear can end up in anxiety, or worse.


----------



## Mesa

Enjoying more than 12 minutes of Wagner.


----------



## display

Europeans ending up as a minority in their own countries. (which is already the case in some cities of france & belgium & parts of the uk). In a nutshell ,the islamisation , africanisation of western europe. And the destruction of europe's people , culture & history. Because i don't want my kids to grow up in a place like the third world. And if europeans don't have a country of their own , then they have no future.

And considering europe's low birthrate , combined with a sucidial immigration policy...And the birthrate of the third worlders who invaded western europe. I think it's just a question of time before europeans lose the west. It's innevitable. Europeans may save central & eastern europe. but I think the west is doomed.

I have developped that fear since i was 15 years old. And as time goes by , it now seems obvious to me that my fear will become a reality. All in the name of "humanism" "multiculture" , "diversity" and "tolerance". The west is commiting suicide.


----------



## Ravndal

good luck with your xenophobia. i hope you change your mind.


----------



## Meaghan

display said:


> Europeans ending up as a minority in their own countries. (which is already the case in some cities of france & belgium & parts of the uk). In a nutshell ,the islamisation , africanisation of western europe. And the destruction of europe's people , culture & history. Because i don't want my kids to grow up in a third world ********. And if europeans don't have a country of their own , then they have no future.
> 
> And considering europe's low birthrate , combined with a sucidial immigration policy...And the birthrate of the third worlders who invaded western europe. I think it's just a question of time before europeans lose the west. It's innevitable. Europeans may save central & eastern europe. but I think the west is doomed.
> 
> I have developped that fear since i was 15 years old. And as time goes by , it now seems obvious to me that my fear will become a reality. All in the name of "humanism" "multiculture" , "diversity" and "tolerance". The west is commiting suicide.


Oh noez, can't let the West be "invaded" by those "third world" people! (As if the West didn't spend an enormous chunk of history brutally invading _them._)

My worst fears: xenophobia, racism, and other forms of ignorance and hate.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Xenophobophobia hehehe


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Xenophobophobia hehehe


Put it on a tape loop, add a string quartet (or two, or three or four) and you got ersatz Steve Reich. Different Trains? Do people care about what that piece was actually about? Probably not.


----------



## Crudblud

I can attest to having met just as many horrible dishonest white English people as I have horrible dishonest black and Muslim people.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> I can attest to having met just as many horrible dishonest white English people as I have horrible dishonest black and Muslim people.


Reminds me of this:


----------



## Meaghan

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Xenophobophobia hehehe


We have nothing to fear but fear itself!


----------



## Couchie

Personally I am also afraid of Islam.

Europe fought hard for the Enlightenment that tamed and limited Christianity. But many of these immigrants are from cultures that have no conception of free speech or equal rights. They are used to state-ordained punishments and even death penalties against blasphemy (extended to include any criticism of Islam - criticizing religion is an unfathomable concept), apostasy, women who demand a higher standard of treatment than slavery...

And now that they are getting their own Sharia separate court systems to govern themselves in Western nations it is truly terrifying. Remember when Islamic nations refused to sign the _Universal Declaration of Human Rights_ because the rights were too... universal?

If none of this worries you, you need to think about it some more.


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Reminds me of this:
> ........


Tim MInchin is a AUSSIE LEGEND.

...too jingoistic or nationalistic?...hope not...he's in pommyland now anyways...


----------



## Couchie

display said:


> africanisation of western europe.


I will distance myself from this, which suggests utter racism... It is the _ideas _people have, not their genetics, which make them terrifying.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Are you sure that all for example French Arabs are really Muslims? I think the majority of them have not read Quran. 

And no one force to invite them in 1960, instead of French people working in industrial factories themselves. 

Though, I do not really know anything about Arab's religiuos feelings ... In Russia the majority of Caucasians are more into WRESTLING, than religion, thanks God!

As with African people it seems to me lots of them are pretty aculturated. Again, why French or other European people themselves do not want to work as street-cleaners? 

In Moscow the situation is the same, though I believe that in some European cities - e.g. Paris the situation is more radical.

But the reason is not the immigrants from other countires.

The reason is that - unlike in Russia - the INNER migration is not so big. 

In fact THAT is the thing that really suprised me in some Western capitals - not the large amount of immigrants, but the small amout of inner migrants. Some Western people unlike Russians do not like to live in the capital.


----------



## Ramako

Any culture which thinks that having more than 2 children is a lot is bound to die. It takes an average rate of birth of 2.1 children per couple to even keep the population stable. Europe(and European society)'s death is being brought down upon itself. I do believe this, and I do think a lot of other things which I will keep to myself in regard to other cultures, especially Islam, and our own because they are unfashionable these days. It doesn't help to offend people for no reason.

Racism is not nice. I have to listen to what I consider racist remarks regularly and do not like it. However, anti-racism also often goes too far. There are statistical facts, that do not of course do not apply to every individual in the category, that are difficult to deny. For example that far-eastern people are worse drivers, but insurance companies are not allowed to make the distinction. I am not sure of my opinion on this.

Much more important are religious or non-religious beliefs. I would not like to be near a muslim who believed that it was his duty to kill all westerners. I would not like to be friends with an atheistic nihilist who believed that there was nothing wrong with mass-murder. Racial tolerance is not the same as religious tolerance. This is where over-tolerance really suffers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am becoming scared of underpopulation in my country.


----------



## Meaghan

Couchie said:


> Remember when Islamic nations refused to sign the _Universal Declaration of Human Rights_ because the rights were too... universal?


My own country hasn't done too hot with following the Declaration. It would interfere too much with our practice of torturing suspected terrorists who haven't even been charged with crimes.  And so, a general disrespect for human rights is not really something I associate specifically with Islam. It's something I associate with fundamentalists (which lots of Muslims aren't, and lots of non-Muslims are), totalitarian/authoritarian governments, and anybody who has so inflated a sense of self-importance as to believe themselves above national law. Most officially religious governments I've heard of are at least some of these things, and so are plenty of secular and ostensibly secular regimes. We're just savvier and sneakier about it, and do the really awful stuff more often to _other_ people than to our own.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am becoming scared of underpopulation in my country.


Don't worry. We have those wretched boats packed with so called "asylum seekers" come to our shores every week or two.


----------



## neoshredder

Aging. It sucks.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

neoshredder said:


> Aging. It sucks.


Sure does. It gets harder to not be over weight, and to stay regular (i.e. bowel movement). Thankfully, with a healthy lifestyle, I don't have either problem but it takes physical effort.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

I'd like to look at the problem discused above from the esthetical point of view. The variety is beautiful, the monotony and sameness is not beautiful.

Yet, what I sometimes saw e.g. in the North of Paris or in some parts of Bruxelles was not the variety, but the new monotony... So I never felt any unfriendliness and got no problem.


I saw some interracial couples which is good.

I even think that it would be fair to elect some city major who will be a non-European.

The people of the USA now have Obama, but in Europe the situation is not so equal.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Don't worry. We have those wretched boats packed with so called "asylum seekers" come to our shores every week or two.


Why couldn't they come by plane? It's much quicker.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why couldn't they come by plane? It's much quicker.


Too sophisticated a means. Far easier to get on a boat, and literally just set the course in one single direction and will 100% guarantee hitting Western Australia shores if they are from the coast of nations from the Indian Ocean.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Too sophisticated a means. Far easier to get on a boat, and literally just set the course in one single direction and will 100% guarantee hitting Western Australia shores if they are from the coast of nations from the Indian Ocean.


The boat is of course the more logical option.


----------



## Mesa

neoshredder said:


> Aging. It sucks.


Keep having a dream where i wake up old.

I wake up a few hours later and go 'Merde, i have achieved nothing in life, i better get cracking!' but it usually passes after about 17 seconds.


----------



## Lenfer

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Too sophisticated a means. Far easier to get on a boat, and literally just set the course in one single direction and will 100% guarantee hitting Western Australia shores if they are from the coast of nations from the Indian Ocean.


Most of the time the boats capsize and the navy rescues them no need to hit the coast. :tiphat:


----------



## Cnote11

Rubbish... Asians aren't out and out poor drivers. That's ignoring any factors that might have to do with higher crash rates in certain Asian countries and a lot of confirmation bias.


----------



## belfastboy

Fear of Dying


----------



## Ramako

Cnote11 said:


> Rubbish... Asians aren't out and out poor drivers. That's ignoring any factors that might have to do with higher crash rates in certain Asian countries and a lot of confirmation bias.


I'm assuming that you're referring to my post. I'm not going to post 5,000 statistics because it really doesn't bother me that much and it was merely an illustration of a larger point.

I didn't say they were out and out poor drivers. I said they were worse than westerners. I am under the impression this is proved by statistics. However, given the bias against the results, I would say that this is not invented to offend people, since I think they were embarrassing in a number of circles.

The point is that you said I said they were poor drivers, when I merely said they were worse. They could be good, us excellent. They are better than us, no doubt at a number of other things, and us them at a number of others. But this is merely statistics and says nothing about any individual, except what to expect before you know them: the position of insurance companies.


----------



## Philip

Keep digging...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am scared _for_ asylum seekers and what they have to go through to find a better home.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

The reality is that many folks who managed to get on the boats literally bought themselves a "seat" by paying the illegal operations in their countries. We do not really know where the monies end up going in all cases. Yes, it is an illegal market born to exploit the situations in their countries. Moreover, most deliberately destroy their identities making a tracking of who they really are impossible, which is one reason why many end up staying in detention centres. Illegal means of entry does not automatically justify anything, and it is of course our own interest that should come first; that includes the security and social-economic impact of the issue.


----------



## EricABQ

I found an enormous black widow today next to the gas tank of my grill.

This was not a pleasant experience for me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EricABQ said:


> I found an enormous black widow today next to the gas tank of my grill.
> 
> This was not a pleasant experience for me.


Gosh! 

I can't imagine what it would be like finding next to a gas tank an enormous woman of African background who's husband had passed away.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> The reality is that many folks who managed to get on the boats literally bought themselves a "seat" by paying the illegal operations in their countries. We do not really know where the monies end up going in all cases. Yes, it is an illegal market born to exploit the situations in their countries. Moreover, most deliberately destroy their identities making a tracking of who they really are impossible, which is one reason why many end up staying in detention centres. Illegal means of entry does not automatically justify anything, and it is of course our own interest that should come first; that includes the security and social-economic impact of the issue.


It would be good if they could somehow make it legal. Asylum seekers in my opinion should have easier access to this country rather than be put in detention centres on remote islands.


----------



## Cnote11

Ramako said:


> I'm assuming that you're referring to my post. I'm not going to post 5,000 statistics because it really doesn't bother me that much and it was merely an illustration of a larger point.
> 
> I didn't say they were out and out poor drivers. I said they were worse than westerners. I am under the impression this is proved by statistics. However, given the bias against the results, I would say that this is not invented to offend people, since I think they were embarrassing in a number of circles.
> 
> The point is that you said I said they were poor drivers, when I merely said they were worse. They could be good, us excellent. They are better than us, no doubt at a number of other things, and us them at a number of others. But this is merely statistics and says nothing about any individual, except what to expect before you know them: the position of insurance companies.


So... I hear them there black people in Detroit get statistically (far) worse grades on average than their white counterparts in the suburbs. Damn blackies... obviously much stupider than the white folk! Statistically proven and all.


----------



## Cnote11

Let me put it another way: There are two runners. One of the runners you strap a ball and chain to their ankle. You then tell them to run a 100 meter dash and record their time. Statistically speaking, the one with the ball and chain attached to their ankle is a slower runner. 

My point is, statistics do not necessarily verify anything. You actually have to have some sort of equivalence to be able compare statistical data. You cannot just grab random data and ignore all other factors that go into making the statistics what they are and decide to compare them with other random data which isn't comparable in any way, shape, or form besides superficially. This is how stereotypes continue to thrive.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Dying with the feeling that I had wasted my life. That's probably my greatest fear right now.


----------



## Cnote11

I think Cistern voids your life being wasted


----------



## Ramako

Cnote11 said:


> Let me put it another way: There are two runners. One of the runners you strap a ball and chain to their ankle. You then tell them to run a 100 meter dash and record their time. Statistically speaking, the one with the ball and chain attached to their ankle is a slower runner.
> 
> My point is, statistics do not necessarily verify anything. You actually have to have some sort of equivalence to be able compare statistical data. You cannot just grab random data and ignore all other factors that go into making the statistics what they are and decide to compare them with other random data which isn't comparable in any way, shape, or form besides superficially. This is how stereotypes continue to thrive.


Ok, so I (reluctantly) looked it up and its basis in fact is, as you say, somewhat questionable. OH NO!  The fact these countries infrastructure is not up to scratch could be the problem, while the number of drivers is increasing dramatically, causing larger numbers of accidents. On the other side of the fence (the west) when they immigrate to us, their driving style is so different that they appear very bad drivers because they are used to something completely different. Even different countries in Europe have quite different driving styles. So my example was bad, I apologize, more so because I promulgated one of those annoying, and probably false, stereotypes.



Cnote11 said:


> So... I hear them there black people in Detroit get statistically (far) worse grades on average than their white counterparts in the suburbs. Damn blackies... obviously much stupider than the white folk! Statistically proven and all.


Uh, yes. They are clearly in the lower classes of society, because they were recently enslaved by us white folk. My original point really.

And all those police, looking for Al-Qaeda terrorists, how racist of them to start looking for them among Middle-eastern people.

Statistics is generally very boring I find. I have no interest to defend its misapplications. However, I assume you are not denying its validity as a means of gathering information and making observations in general? In fact, are you denying that there are overall differences in race, which however do not necessarily say much about an individual? Because if you aren't then we don't really disagree on anything.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Statistics are very boring indeed. _One death is a tragedy, a million deaths is a statistic....._


----------



## belfastboy

EricABQ said:


> I found an enormous black widow today next to the gas tank of my grill.
> 
> This was not a pleasant experience for me.


_
Sweet Jesus_ - I would have screamed the place down!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

belfastboy said:


> _
> Sweet Jesus_ - I would have screamed the place down!


You should know better than to scream at the sight of a black woman. We're not in the dark ages you know.


----------



## belfastboy

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You should know better than to scream at the sight of a black woman. We're not in the dark ages you know.


The sight of a black women with intentions of digesting me would make me scream - very loudly!! I once was accosted by a very large breasted black women in the city centre one dark night, I was tipsy, she had only thing on her mind! Which included payment......I screamed!! LOL


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

belfastboy said:


> The sight of a black women with intentions of digesting me would make me scream - very loudly!! I once was accosted by a very large breasted black women in the city centre one dark night, I was tipsy, she had only thing on her mind! Which included payment......I screamed!! LOL


Hahaha, in that situation I would scream too.


----------



## belfastboy

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hahaha, in that situation I would scream too.


Yeah her words if I remember were, "_*Yo sweetie, you wanna feel some mama loving"*_! I said, "No thanks dearie, very kind invitation, but on this occasion I think I'll pass...thanks for the invite but no RSVP....You have a good night now"......Before I tip-toed home!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

belfastboy said:


> Yeah her words if I remember were, "_*Yo sweetie, you wanna feel some mama loving"*_! I said, "No thanks dearie, very kind invitation, but on this occasion I think I'll pass...thanks for the invite but no RSVP....You have a good night now"......Before I tip-toed home!


I hope Belfast isn't always like that.


----------



## Bas

Losing the ability to hear, to enjoy music. My second worst nightmare, after losing beloved ones.


----------



## belfastboy

belfastboy said:


> Yeah her words if I remember were, "_*Yo sweetie, you wanna feel some mama loving"*_! I said, "No thanks dearie, very kind invitation, but on this occasion I think I'll pass...thanks for the invite but no RSVP....You have a good night now"......Before I tip-toed home!


You must put this in context - in deeply religious conservative Irish Belfast....this kind of confrontation is not a daily occurrence..... (at least not where I live)...so it did come as shock somewhat...and '_*mama loving*_' does not usually involve me removing my clothing!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

belfastboy said:


> You must put this in context - in deeply religious conservative Irish Belfast....this kind of confrontation is not a daily occurrence..... (at least not where I live)...so it did come as shock somewhat...and '_*mama loving*_' does not usually involve me removing my clothing!


Thank goodness for that then.


----------



## Mesa

Y'all fools clearly don't appreciate booty phatness.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> I think Cistern voids your life being wasted


Haha thanks man.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Anything to do with the medical profession fears me. I always fear that a doctor may find something severely wrong with me. Even if I'm only going to the doctor for an immunization or a checkup I get an elevated heart rate.


----------



## Philip

TrazomGangflow said:


> I get an elevated heart rate.


You may have a heart condition.

Dr Philip


----------



## belfastboy

Philip said:


> You may have a heart condition.
> 
> Dr Philip


Sounds like 'Fight or Flight' myself - a tachycardia in that situation = anxiety. Just saying


----------



## aleazk

TrazomGangflow said:


> Anything to do with the medical profession fears me. I always fear that a doctor may find something severely wrong with me. Even if I'm only going to the doctor for an immunization or a checkup I get an elevated heart rate.


Yeah, that doesn't sound good, ...maybe something is wrong with you ... devil, you should see a doctor.

:lol:


----------



## Sonata

My biggest fear is losing my children. I feel physically ill just THINKING about something happening to them. It doesn't help that our neighbors just lost their seven year old son in an accident this week. My heart just aches for them.


----------



## belfastboy

Sonata said:


> My biggest fear is losing my children. I feel physically ill just THINKING about something happening to them. It doesn't help that our neighbors just lost their seven year old son in an accident this week. My heart just aches for them.


Can't begin to understand.....


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Well, last events in _Amien, France _ make me feel that maybe *display's* fears are not so strange. I was very angry, when I've heard about that, not about the nationality of the rebels, but about their parasitic, infantile attitude. They started pogrom and then they're whinnig about some dialogue(!!!) with the police. With people who crash everything there is only one kind of dialogue - arrest. And those people believe that the society and the government must have dailogue with them! I think their attitude is too much infantile. Why people who work, who have their own bussiness and want to stay in peace should endure such an infantile behaviour?

I can understand when people who really work hard - e.g. labour workers or China - make riots, I can understand when people in Europe make peaceful protests, but THIS... This anarchistic behaviour makes me real angry.


----------



## Crudblud

I am deathly afraid that one day CoAG will give my music unambiguously positive feedback.


----------



## aleazk

Crudblud said:


> I am deathly afraid that one day CoAG will give my music unambiguously positive feedback.


That thing doesn't exist in this forum.


----------



## Crudblud

And that is why I am so afraid.


----------



## display

Meaghan said:


> Oh noez, can't let the West be "invaded" by those "third world" people! (As if the West didn't spend an enormous chunk of history brutally invading _them._)
> 
> My worst fears: xenophobia, racism, and other forms of ignorance and hate.


Right , but i'm indifferent about that. Not to mention you have countries which never colonized third worlders which are still invaded. (such as sweden). To my knowledge , they never colonized irakis , somalians , turks , albanians , pakistanis etc..

All in the name of "tolerance" , "diversity" , "human rights" , "multiculture" and other nonsense. It's nothing more than ethnic , cultural suicide and population replacement.


----------



## display

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Xenophobophobia hehehe


what's funny about it ?...the prefix or suffix ?


----------



## display

Crudblud said:


> I can attest to having met just as many horrible dishonest white English people as I have horrible dishonest black and Muslim people.


Me too. But i don't care if they're honest , polite or smiling or harmless. Only self-determination and the right for the indigenous europeans to continue their existance in the land of their ancestors matters.


----------



## display

Moscow-Mahler said:


> Are you sure that all for example French Arabs are really Muslims? I think the majority of them have not read Quran.
> 
> And no one force to invite them in 1960, instead of French people working in industrial factories themselves.
> 
> Though, I do not really know anything about Arab's religiuos feelings ... In Russia the majority of Caucasians are more into WRESTLING, than religion, thanks God!
> 
> As with African people it seems to me lots of them are pretty aculturated. Again, why French or other European people themselves do not want to work as street-cleaners?
> 
> In Moscow the situation is the same, though I believe that in some European cities - e.g. Paris the situation is more radical.
> 
> But the reason is not the immigrants from other countires.
> 
> The reason is that - unlike in Russia - the INNER migration is not so big.
> 
> In fact THAT is the thing that really suprised me in some Western capitals - not the large amount of immigrants, but the small amout of inner migrants. Some Western people unlike Russians do not like to live in the capital.


Do you know how the (anti) french president Hollande was elected ?









(yeah that's in france not algeria)


----------



## mamascarlatti

This thread is closed for repairs.


----------

